# How you describe a cube?



## Ben (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering how you describe a cube.

For example,

Alpha 5 - clicky
F-II - smooth 
Edison - crisp

and etcetera. 

-Ben


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2010)

Guhong - flexible.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2010)

NxNxN


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 8, 2010)

Round or square? Joking. I would describe the feel of the turning. Intuitive stuff there.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2010)

F2 - pure love


----------



## Owen (Oct 8, 2010)

I do not find the F-II smooth.

The Ghost hand cube is a excellent example of smoothness.

I find the F-II to be "Brookey".


----------



## maggot (Oct 8, 2010)

It seems describing turning on a cube is like describing a fine wine. There is no way to really describe the sensation until you have experienced it first hand. Generally the description is consistant with the experience. I usually take them with a grain of salt. I find most comparisons more helpful than a description. Like, I.e. this cube is fast like a type $ but is clicky like an a5. That is much more helpful to me.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree. I would rather see a comparison than just a review.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't describe cubes as clicky, bubbly, flexible and especially not ''crispy''. I do understand what people mean by those, but I truly hate those words.

If you think of the definition of ''crispy'', and apply to it the way a rubik's cube turns.. there is no logic.

Smooth, stiff, rough maybe, makes more sense to me as a description.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 8, 2010)

Chrish said:


> I don't describe cubes as clicky, bubbly, flexible and especially not ''crispy''. I do understand what people mean by those, but I truly hate those words.
> 
> If you think of the definition of ''crispy'', and apply to it the way a rubik's cube turns.. there is no logic.
> Smooth, stiff, rough maybe, makes more sense to me as a description.


 Have you tried out the f2, GuHong and A5? Ones you have you can tell what we mean. Rough and stiff won't cut it for people buying cubes , since there are different types of smooth,rough etc


----------



## Chrish (Oct 8, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Have you tried out the f2, GuHong and A5? Ones you have you can tell what we mean. Rough and stiff won't cut it for people buying cubes , since there are different types of smooth,rough etc


 
I own all of those cubes. If I was to explain the feeling of a cube I'm not saying I would only say ''smooth'', as that is not very indepth. But 'crispy' doesn't make sense, logically, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 8, 2010)

I describe cubes with.,:tu,,,:fp


----------



## AngeL (Oct 8, 2010)

Chrish said:


> I own all of those cubes. If I was to explain the feeling of a cube I'm not saying I would only say ''smooth'', as that is not very indepth. But 'crispy' doesn't make sense, logically, is all I'm saying.



What are you talking about? If I were to describe the feel of my AV, "crunchy" or "crispy" is EXACTLY how I would describe it. Considering basically every other cuber out there uses crispy or bubbly, I think the issue is with you, not the terminology.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 8, 2010)

AngeL said:


> What are you talking about? If I were to describe the feel of my AV, "crunchy" or "crispy" is EXACTLY how I would describe it. Considering basically every other cuber out there uses crispy or bubbly, I think the issue is with you, not the terminology.


 
I don't see how this is any different than what I said. I said* I* would not use those words. So obviously it has to do with me, as it is my opinion.

If you want to describe the way pieces of plastic rubbing each other as CRUNCHY, you can, but I would not, and that is all I am saying.


----------



## AngeL (Oct 8, 2010)

_I do understand what people mean by those, *but I truly hate those words*.

If you think of the definition of ''crispy'', and apply to it the way a rubik's cube turns.. there is no logic._

You basically just called out everyone who uses Crispy or Bubbly or whatever to describe cubes. You can call them whatever you want, but why on earth would you hate on a word used to describe how a cube feels?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 8, 2010)

I say that the:

A2: Crunchy
GuHong: Buttery
Ghosthand: Silky and Whispery
F2: Chunky Monkey
C1.5: Sexie


----------



## maggot (Oct 8, 2010)

i find these words to be fine. they are far better than rough, smooth, as the descriptions we use are more descriptive. why do wine bloggers use 'full bodied' instead of thicker? its because it makes more sense and is more descriptive. just google all the wine tasting terminology and see how much you would understand unless you actually experienced them? these terms are fairly accurate and i appreciate the diction. for you who hate the words, come up with better ones that are not so neanderthal. i challenge the OP. maybe we can grow the community by using diction that is more socially accepted.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 8, 2010)

I find the A3f to be chunky, the fII is bisque-y, the Guhong is flaky etc.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

F-II: viscous
Haiyan: airy
Type C: solidly popily fast
Type A: garbage
Type D: cheap
Ghosthand: verrrr nice


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 9, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> F-II: viscous


 
If a cube is viscous it's probably your lube, not the cube. The f2 with standard lube is definitely not viscous.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> If a cube is viscous it's probably your lube, not the cube. The f2 with standard lube is definitely not viscous.



define standard lube.

I use D39 and/or floor polish. Something wrong with that?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 9, 2010)

CII with bacon grease - delicious.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 9, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> CII with bacon grease - delicious.


 
BEST SMELLING CUBE EVARR1!!ONEone!!1!!1!!!1!! Oh wait. Deja Vu. Best lubricant thread. O_O


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Oct 9, 2010)

A cube is a 2x2x2 because they know the smaller but not infinite. no human control over the fewest move on each of the scrambles. All have 8 corners.

Isn't defined by the cube build quality

A cube is a 2x2x2 because they know the smaller but not infinite. no human control over the fewest move on each of the scrambles. All have 8 cube corners.
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Space always intrigued me, with its incredibly rich possibilities, space alteration by (architectural) objects, objects' transformation in space (sculpture, design), movement in space and in time, their correlation, their repercussion on mankind, the relation between man and space, the object and time. I think the CUBE arose from this interest, from this search for expression and for this always more increased acuteness of these thoughts..." Erno Rubik
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Who is the first one cuber blindfolded ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Wt49ckCU8


----------

